# DSL-Linux auf USB-Stick (klappt nicht)



## Cecidi (24. Juli 2006)

Hi,

Ich habe im Internet DSL (Damn Small Linux), eine 50Mb Knoppix Distribution, die man auf dem USB-Stick installieren kann. 

Theoretisch sollte der Computer dann auch von diesem Booten, aber das klappt nicht?

Wenn man DSL von der LiveCD gestartet hat kann man einen USB-Stick einrichten lassen, was auch gut funktioniert (läuft ohne Fehler durch).
Doch wenn ich dann den Computer neu starte bootet er nicht von diesem.
(Kein Bootlaufwerk gefunden)+

Im BIOS habe ich in als erstes Bootlaufwerk "USB-HDD" angegeben, und im Linux hab ich auch einen USB-HDD Pendrive eingerichtet.

Was könnte ich noch falsch machen?
Wenn ich auf den USB-Stick gucke sieht man, dass System drauf installiert wurde.
Im BIOS kann man auch noch "USB-FDD" auswählen, aber ich weiß nicht was das ist

Kennt jemand das Problem?

mfg Cecidi


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

FDD --> Floppy Disk Drive (also Diskettenlaufwerk).

Ansonsten könnte das Thema "Knoppix von einem USB-Stick booten" auf dem Unixboard.de für Dich evtl. ganz interessant sein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

